# Looking for NANO BU9 instructions on "How-to"...



## Nano68000 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would like to thoroughly break down the slide on my NANO BU9 to clean the Striker Pin assembly. I've got the PDF Manual with the parts blow-up. I can't figure out which pin to compress or which spring to retain first. I don't want parts going airborn in my kitchen or the range. Any help appreciated.


----------

